# Turkey Box Calls



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't just turn stuff I do a bit of flat work, too. Since I have posted a bunch of turned projects I thought I would post some flat work so here are a few of my short box calls.

First 2 pics is a batch of calls I used walnut, ERC,poplar and cherry on these. Next 2 pics are of a mineral poplar I did that I was extremely lucky to get the wood. Next is a memorial call I did in walnut and it is engraved on three sides my favorite side is Et nomine Patri et Filii et Spititus Sancti Amen. Last 3 pics is a laminated call black walnut with spalted maple end blocks and zebrawood inlay and walnut paddle with zebrawood.


----------



## longbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

Great looking calls. I love the look of box calls......and pot calls.


Harry (love to turkey hunt with the misses) M


----------



## bluedot (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice calls.


----------

